# Ip Dinamico - DNS dinamico

## .:[NeMo]:.

Tutti o quasi i fornitori di servizi

di DNS dinamici permettono di scaricare un programmino e/o script

che periodicamente comunica ai loro server DNS l'IP

assegnatoci dall'ISP (ex. Alice - Telecom) ...

Esiste un pacchetto Gentoo di questo tipo?

Voglio mettere su il classico serverino web-ftp-ssh connesso alla rete tramite ADSL ...

[OT] Quale fornitore "a gratis" mi consigliate per un servizo di DNS Dinamico?

----------

## Ginko

dyndns fa al caso tuo. Come tool usa ddclient.

Saluti

--Gianluca

----------

## Josuke

Mi associo...unso dyndns da 2 anni ormai su due domini e non ho mai avuto problemi anzi..ddclient funziona egregiamente...dyndns se ti interessa ti permette di configurarti con apache dei virtualhost se ti interessa visto che tutto quello che scrivi davanti al dominio che hai scelto viene reindirizzato da loro al tuo ip dinamico....ciapz

----------

## .:[NeMo]:.

Questa sera lo provo   :Smile: 

ciao .:[NeMo]:.

----------

## paolo

Anche io sempre usato dyndns.

Ho smesso un mese fa perchè in un ufficio siamo passati da adsl a cdn.

Ottimo servizio: lo raccomando caldamente.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## .:[NeMo]:.

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Anche io sempre usato dyndns.
> 
> Ho smesso un mese fa perchè in un ufficio siamo passati da adsl a cdn.
> 
> Ottimo servizio: lo raccomando caldamente.
> ...

 

non so per cosa stia l'acronimo ...

immagino sia un tipo di connessione alla rete

in tal caso dammi qualche dato

up-down-stream + costi + modem/router

----------

## paolo

 *.:[NeMo]:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non so per cosa stia l'acronimo ...
> 
> immagino sia un tipo di connessione alla rete
> ...

 

Collegamento Diretto Numerico.

La banda dipende dal contratto che fai.

La ns è da 2Mb (up&down non separati)

Su www.191.biz trovi tutte le info sui costi che io non conosco.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## paolo

Ah, l'ottimo servizio che raccondavo caldamente era www.dyndns.org e non la CDN!  :Smile: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## guerro

Domanda (forse banale):

"Ma ddclient funziona anche con un router o solo se si utilizza un modem ADSL?"  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## guerro

Come non detto....

...Ho trovato la risposta.

----------

## randomaze

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Ah, l'ottimo servizio che raccondavo caldamente era www.dyndns.org e non la CDN! 

 

Beh se uno se la può permettere a me sembra un ottima scelta  :Razz: 

----------

## Danilo

Non conosco ddclient ma con dyndns uso dnsupdate.

Non sono mai riuscito pero' a dargli l'indirizzo per piu' di un dominio virtuale (es. pippo.homelinux.org e pluto.homelinux.org )con lo stesso indirizzo ip.

Ho creato un ebuild per dirgli di settare in fase di startup l'indirizzo ip.

Cosi' se mi devo connettere da fuori in ssh so anche quale indirizzo usare  :Wink: 

```

danilo@mymachine danilo $ more /etc/init.d/personale

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2002 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

depend() {

#speedtouch e' l'ebuild che mi fa partire il modem adsl (speedtouch)

# non so che ebuild dovrai mettere tu

        after speedtouch

}

start() {

        ebegin "Starting dyndnsupdate and rdate"

        /usr/bin/dyndnsupdate --host <miodominio>.homelinux.org -i ppp0  -u <utenza su dyndns.org>:<password>

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping dyndnsupdate (do nothing)"

        eend $?

}

```

----------

## randomaze

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Non conosco ddclient ma con dyndns uso dnsupdate.

 

A me dyndnsupdate da dei problemi per individuare l'IP con cui esce il router.

Il motivo é che per fare l'autodetect dell'IP fa una query HTML al server dyndns... ma il formato della pagina restituita non corrisponde a quello parsato dal client.

Ergo, o cambiavo client oppure perdevo di tempo un pò per modificare l'originale.

Ho optato per la prima.

----------

## BancOMat

raga scusate io sono sotto router quale script posso usare per aggiornare ip

----------

## randomaze

 *BancOMat wrote:*   

> raga scusate io sono sotto router quale script posso usare per aggiornare ip

 

ddclient

----------

## Danilo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il motivo é che per fare l'autodetect dell'IP fa una query HTML al server dyndns... ma il formato della pagina restituita non corrisponde a quello parsato dal client.
> 
> Ergo, o cambiavo client oppure perdevo di tempo un pò per modificare l'originale.
> ...

 

DDclient e' a riga di comando come dnsupdate? 

In pratica usi uno script dentro /etc/init.d per startarlo?

Sai se gestisce bene piu' domini virtuali su uno stesso ip dinamico?

----------

## guerro

Ma non c'è un client tipo DDClient che a differenza sua non mi implichi di dover installare Perl? il top sarebbe un client da compilare in C e poi aggiungerlo con "rc-update"  :Question: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> DDclient e' a riga di comando come dnsupdate? 
> 
> In pratica usi uno script dentro /etc/init.d per startarlo?

 

E' un script (credo perl) che ha un suo file di configurazione in /etc/conf.d, e si, viene startato come servizio.

 *Quote:*   

> Sai se gestisce bene piu' domini virtuali su uno stesso ip dinamico?

 

Adesso vuoi sapere troppo.

----------

## BancOMat

Buona Sera

Raga mi aiutate a configurare ddclient.conf, io sono sotto router, l'ho provato a configurare io solo che mi reversa ip locale mio di eth0 .

----------

## randomaze

 *BancOMat wrote:*   

> Buona Sera
> 
> Raga mi aiutate a configurare ddclient.conf, io sono sotto router, l'ho provato a configurare io solo che mi reversa ip locale mio di eth0 .

 

Hai decommentato la linea:

```

use=web, web=checkip.dyndns.org/, web-skip='IP Address' # found after IP Address

```

 :Question: 

----------

## pascalbrax

dyndns? lol, mai sentito!  :Very Happy: 

io lo uso anche con dei virtual host, ad esempio:

http://aldebaranstar.homelinux.org

http://daughterofsin.dyndns.biz

http://monitor.game-server.cc

portano tutti e 3 al mio ip e al mio apache  :Wink: 

----------

